# ؛؛؛؛؛منارة الأسكندرية ؛؛؛؛ :):):):)



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2009)

فنار الإسكندرية أو منارة الإسكندرية (باليونانية: Φάρος της Αλεξάνδρειας) من عجائب الدنيا 
السبع وكانت تسمى فاروس "Pharos"، موقعها كان على طرف شبه جزيرة فاروس وهي المكان الحالي لقلعة قايتباي في مدينة الأسكندرية في مصر.





 تعتبر أول منارة في العالم أقامها سوسترات في عهد "بطليموس الثاني" عام 270 ق.م وترتفع 120 مترا ودمرت في زلزال عام 1323.






 وصف الفنار





الثابت تاريخياً أن فنار الإسكندرية التي كانت من عجائب الدنيا السبع، قد أُنشأت عام 280 ق.م، في عصر "بطليموس الثاني"، وقد بناها المعماري الإغريقي "سوستراتوس"، وكان طولها البالغ مائةً وعشرين متراً، يجعلها أعلى بنايةً في عصرها ، و يعتقد البعض أن الحجارة المستخدمة في بناء قلعة قايتباي هي من أحجار الفنار المدمر ، كما أن موقع القلعة هو ذاته موقع فنار المنهار ، وقد وصف "المسعودي"، في عام 944 م، الفنار وصفاً أميناً، وقدَّر ارتفاعها بحوالي 230 ذراعاً. وقد حدث زلزال 1303 م في عهد السلطان "الناصر محمد بن قلاوون"، فضرب شرق البحر المتوسط، ودمر حصون الإسكندرية وأسوارها ومنارتها.

وقد وصف "المقريزي"، في خططه، ماأصاب المدينة من دمار، وذكرَ أن الأمير "ركن الدين بيبر الجشنكير" قد عمَّر المنارة، أي رمَّمها، في عام 703 هـ. وبعد ذلك الزلزال المدمر بنصف قرن، زار "ابن بطوطة" الإسكندرية، في رحلته الثانية، في عام 1350 م، وكتب يقول: " و قصدتُ المنارة، عند عودتي إلى بلاد المغرب، فوجدتها قد استولى عليها الخراب، بحيث لايمكن دخولها ولا الصعود إليها؛ وكان "الملك الناصر" رحمه الله، شرع في بناء منارة بإزائها، فعاقه الموت عن إتمامها " .

ويروي المؤرِّخ المصري "ابن إياس"، أنه عندما زار السلطان "الأشرف قايتباي" الإسكندرية، في عام 1477 م، أمر أن يُبنى مكان الفنار برج جديد ، وهو ماعُرف فيما بعد ببرج قايتباي، ثم طابية قايتباي، التي لاتزال قائمةً، حتى اليوم.






لوحة من القرن السادس عشر تصور الفنار لمارتن همسكريك.]]

وكان الفنار يتألَّف من أربعة أقسام، الأوَّل عبارة عن قاعدة مربَّعة الشكل، يفتح فيها العديد من النوافذ، وبها حوالي 300 غرفة، مجهَّزة لسكنى الفنيين القائمين على تشغيل المنار وأُسرهم. أما الطابق الثاني، فكان مُثمَّن الأضلاع، والثالث دائرياً، وأخيراً تأتي قمة الفنار، حيث يستقر الفانوس، مصدر الإضاءة في المنارة، يعلوه تمثال لإيزيس ربه الفنار ايزيس فاريا.

ومن الطريف، أن اسم جزيرة فاروس "Pharos" أصبح عَلَماً على اصطلاح منارة ، أو فنار، في اللغات الأوربية، واشتُقَّت منه كلمة فارولوجي "Pharology" للدلالة على علم الفنارات.


 كيفية عمل الفنار

ولم يعرف أحد، يقيناً، كيف كانت تعمل المنارة، أو الفنار، وقد ظهرت بعض الإجتهادات، لم يستقر الخبراء وعلماء التاريخ على أيٍ منها. وثمَّة وصفٌ لمرآة ضخمة، كاسرة للآشعة، في قمة الفنار، كانت تتيح رؤية السفن القادمة، قبل أن تتمكن العين المجرَّدة من رصدها.

وقد كتب الرحَّآلة العربي القديم "ابن جبير"، أنَّ ضوء الفنار كان يُرى من على بُعد 70 ميلاً، في البحر. وهناك رواية تُفيد بأن مرآة الفنار، وكانت إحدى الإنجازات التقنية الفائقة في عصرها، قد سقطت وتحطَّمت في عام 700 م، ولم تُستبدل بغيرها وفقد الفنار صفته الوظيفية منذ ذلك الوقت، وقبل أن يدمِّره الزلزال تماماً.

ويُقال أن الصعود إلى الفنار، والنزول منه، كان يتم عن طريق منحدر حلزوني أما الوقود، فكان يُرفعُ إلى مكان الفانوس، في الطابق الأخير، بواسطة نظام هيدروليكي. وقد وصف فورستر طريقة أخرى لرفع الوقود (الخشب) إلى موقع الفانوس، فذكرَ أن صفَّاً طويلاً من الحمير كان في حركة دائبة، لايتوقف ليلاً أو نهاراً، صعوداً ونزولاً، عبر المنحدر الحلزوني، تحمل الوقود الخشبي على ظهورها!.

وفي مُفتتح القرن العشرين، قدَّم الأثري والمعماري الألماني "هرمان ثيرش" نموذجاً للفنار، في هيئة أقرب إلى نُصُب تذكاري، يرتفع كبرج فخم مكوَّن من ثلاثين طابقاً، ويحتوي على 300 غرفة.






صورة تخيلية لمنارة الإسكندرية






إعادة بناء تخيلي لفنار الإسكندرية في القرية الثقافية "نافذة على العالم" في شنغهاي الصين
 أبحاث حول الفنار

إن فريق الباحثين الأثريين، العاملين بموقع قايتباي، يسعون للحصول على كتل حجرية تنتمي لأنقاض الفنار القديم وهم يعرفون أن واجهته كانت تحمل لوحةً تذكارية، منحوتة بحروف يونانية ضخمة، فإذا وجدوا تلك اللوحة، أو جزءاً منها، تأكد للجميع أن الكتل الحجرية الضخمة، الغارقة بالموقع، هي أنقاض الفنار.







إن بعض علماء التاريخ يشكك في أن الفنار القديم هو مصدر هذه الكتل، ويعتقد أنها مجرَّد صخور كانت تُلقى إلى الماء، في العصور الوسطى، كإجراء دفاعي لإغلاق الميناء أمام سفن الصليبيين الغزاة. ومع ذلك، فإن "جان إيف إمبرور" لايزال متمسِّكاً باعتقاده أن بين هذه الأنقاض الغارقة قطعاً من جسم الفنار، سقطت في المياه عندما تحطَّم ذلك البرج الضخم، بفعل الزلزال. ولكي يؤكد هذه الإحتمالات، يحاول جان إيف أن يتتبَّع كل الدلائل والإشارات التاريخية حول حجم وهيئة ذلك المبنى الغامض، الذي ورد ذكره ووصفه في كتابات عشرات من الكتَّاب الإغريق والرومان والعرب القدامى، الذين سجَّلوا أوصافاً عجيبةً له، ولكن كتاباتهم لاتشفي غليل إمبرور، لعموميتها وعدم دقتها، وأحياناً لتناقضها مع بعضها البعض.




























​

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/فنار_الإسكندرية​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جورجينا

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (8 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع ومتكامل *
*شكرا اكتير اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يونيو 2009)

معلومات جميله جدا 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات يا جورجينا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2009)




----------



## mero_engel (9 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل *
*ومنالاره اسكندريه من اجمل معالم اسكندريه *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (9 يونيو 2009)

فعلا منارة الاسكندرية كانت من اعظم المباني الي تم تشيدها علي الاطلاق و بذن المسيح يجي يوم يجلنا مستثمر بيحب وطنه و يبنيها تاني لاحياء مجد الحضارة المصرية مرسي علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## وليم تل (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جورجينا
على المعلومات القيمة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## اني بل (10 يونيو 2009)




----------



## كوك (10 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على معلومه*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى يا قمر على المعلومات المفيده
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## اني بل (12 يونيو 2009)

دونا العزيزة


----------

